# What Ranks should we have ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well as the site slowly takes shape again, i thought it would be good to hand over some ideas to you guys 

Firstly i need a collection of Rank Names and post numbers
i.e. 0-10 Beginner, 10-25 Starting etc etc

but i want something related to our MH Hobby 

The posts count to attain these will be as follows:-

0-10
11-50
51-100
101-250
251-500
501-1000
1001+

Over to you 
I'll leave this for a while then select a winner


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

0-10 Beginner as you suggested Dave
11-50 Overnighter
51-100 Weekender
101-250 Wild Camper
251-500 Motorcaravanner
501-1000 Full-Timer
1001+ Life Member


:roll: M&D


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the only prob with those M&D is we had similar before and people always getting confused thinking it was how they used their mh


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

oh btw the rank icons are wheels this time around 
see my rank


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Can't we just drop ranks and leave it as Posts:N ?

Dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

That is a great idea. Then nobody will have a superiority complex. :roll:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

How come you only have 5 wheels Dave  One fallen off? :wink:


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

There not wheels there dials!!

Anyway as some one who can speak with authority on this number of postings thingy (If you find that little postings war episode please delete it) Im not shure this is a good idea either. The use of part timer / fulltimer is totally confusing to most. Quantity of posts is not a reflection on quality either. I think you should take things in your own hands and offer rankings to people you feel deserve them ie technical know-how / humour / sociabilty (welcoming people etc) and organisation. Now the one down fall is on the technical side since it implies a level of profession knowledge however a disclaimer may be put up. How about spanners for technical advice, waves for social, smiley for humour etc. This is on a totally volantery basis.

However there may be a reputaion to live up to here so may not work.

If I had to choose - drop the whole thing or at worst just put the number of posts.

Oh and well done for making such a quick recovery Dave - we're right behind you.
A


----------



## 88801 (May 9, 2005)

I also think it would be better just to have the number of posts, this would people just posting for the 'spanners'.
I am all for encouraging people to take part in some of the excellent topics that have been covered but I remember last time reading posts such as 'Only ### more posts & I'll have another spanner'


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think we should be what we are...i.e. I would be always a part timer


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kontiki

That could be easily solved via the simple expedient of deleting frivolous posts.


George


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I think you should take things in your own hands and offer rankings to people you feel deserve them ie technical know-how / humour / sociabilty (welcoming people etc) and organisation


Love this idea, what do others think ?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Go for it nukeadmin. You are the Boss.


----------



## 88728 (May 9, 2005)

Hmm, could lead to bribery and corruption. If you need any just ask away :lol: 

Seriously though, would be nice to get away from the spanner competitions!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Sounds Quite good Dave

The thing with technical posts is, if anyone put's up a marginal idea there are so many people that proof read everything and are very quick to point out any short comings in a post. But thats the beauty of having a well moderated but open forum.

A brief disclaimer would be prudent though the views expressed are those of the poster etc etc........................

What would it be like? the scouts getting your Tech elec badge, TechMech badge, Humour Badge etc etc ?

Who would decide?

Nuke alone? Nuke and Mods? Nuke mods and top regulars?

Nice idea,Chuggs


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

I used to think it meant how you used your m/h.
Then when the penny dropped i relized how little i posted.
Then i relized how basic my knowledge.
If we must have something what about Chess pieces


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Excellent idea, would add to your workload however if you had to give everyone a 'title' unless you involved others :wink: 

Don't want you to run round in circles any faster than you are, it's making me dizzy as it is when I see your avatar :lol:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I'm inclined to agree with the idea to drop the rank structure, after all when we had spanners and you reached the maximum there was nowhere left to go - but hey I'm happy to go with the flow.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone, good to see the site back up - but doesn't the brightnessof the background hurt your eyes? I had to go get my shades to read the posts!

On the subject of rankings I'm all for dropping the spanners (I'm always dropping my spanners anyway). I just don't see the point, the number of posts is more than enough.

Gaspode


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Is there any way of doing it on how long you have been a member, the longer your membership time the higher up the scale you go.
I know it would be hard due to the crash of the site but if every one posts when they joined this would give a basis to start from!

Only another idea to throw in the pot - i would be quite happy with anything, just happy to have the site back

Chris


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dave I don't think the spanners is very good personally and I never could see the point of having over 1000 posts, unless each one was fairly relevant.

As I think someone else has said, I think we should leave it to your descretion, give them not for number of posts, but for the obvious helpfullness of the poster - whether it be for welcoming or for help, or indeed for those that put such a lot of work into uploading their information on the sites, aires etc., as we all know that it takes time to do that, especially some of us still on dial-up.

One thing Dave, this site seems to be running a lot faster from here, but that of course could be because there isn't so much information.

Carol


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

i like the oggies idea based on how long youve been a member of the site better than notching up postings though i do sometimes look to see how many ive done . could possibly keep this info in youre profile for youre own info ?
maybe you could set up something to do with the number of times folks visit the site .
eg:
passer bye
browser
loiterer
squatter
addict
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
cheers
kenny+stella

ps : can we have the tech/mech bit back . thanks .


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I initially found the ratings to be confusing. Until I realised it was based on number of posts not what you actually do lol.

I have noticed on other boards where a member gets a rank ie "master" it encourages people to posts tatt to get the rank. I believe in quality not quantity personally. The LOM boards now ban people for spamming.

I think adding a status to a person so we can see if they fulltime/regular/holiday/occasional/selfbuild or something similar would be handy but qty of posts is fairly irrelevent IMHO.

Anyhoo, the content is excellent and I trust Dave to do the right thing 8) 

Karl


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Why have any ranking at all - of any description. The mods have their title (and the respect that goes with it), does it really matter how many times we visit the site or how many posts we make?

To leave it to the Mods to decide who is granted what, puts unecessary work on their shoulders, when running the site should be their only priority!

Regular posters will be recognised by those who are on line frequently, and people possibly form their own opinion about other members based on the content of their posts.

Whatever, the members I have met with so far have ALL been a pleasure to know.

Anyway - does it matter what anyones opinion of anyone else is??? We are an on-line community with occasional meets where we can get to know other members.
Lets keep it relaxed!


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

I think the different headings tech, sociable etc. sounds great. Personally I think George deserves every one of his spanners and his postings just wouldn't be the same without them :roll:


----------



## 88874 (May 10, 2005)

being a newbee  I would leave the codeing to the boss :idea: .and what he decides I would abide by, well done on getting the site back so quickly
joe (alies nolly)


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi 
I would agree that its great to have quality posts that are usefull and informative, but a major aspect of the forums (is that the plural?) is to chit chat, and it seems to me that just having the number of posts displayed would be preferable to a ranking system.

By the way those "wheels" look like fuel guages to me!!!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

My first post on here, treat me gently please :lol: 

I would be good to see a posters status related to feedback from the readers....much like on Ebay. I am guessing that this is not built into current programming of our new site??? So my vote goes for no status at all (except to show position...Mod etc.)......the number of posts someone makes is just a number, the number of interesting, useful, funny or just plain helpful posts is more important. Remember the word association game we all played to raise our status....

Almost afraid to comment at a time like this but the 5 Temperature Gauges that the Mods have look out of place on this new "lean and sophisticated look" site

Mike


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

What about a speedo and rev counter!! speedo up to 100 posts and the rev counter marked in hundreds....just an idea

Another point Dave, preciously I uploaded some files for the download section. Can you recover the old ones or would you like me to upload the files again?

What happened to the spell chicker!!


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

And then there are silly old s*ds who don't even own a MH! :wink: 
Stick with just post numbers?


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I think people soon get to know who the most frequent posters are and those in their particular area of interest without having spanner or other ratings.

There were occasions when members were entering anything and everything to get to the next spanner, so I think raritngs likr that are unecessary, the number of postings is nice though, it does possibly indicate those with more experience on the site.

I think 'Chuggs' idea is great but obviously needs a large committee to award the various honours possibly sitting monthly! :lol: 

All the best,

John


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Dont think there is a need for ranking etc. Our local online rag when that started had one and gradually people turned the option off as it was distracting. The old site had a lot of "one liners " which really should have been deleted as taking up space etc.
The thing about mhf is everybody contributes to its content and there should be no competitions for posting numbers or spanners etc


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

IMHO it would be really useful to identify the 'real' part timers and the 'real' full timers.

The old system was soooo confusing to simpletons like us :? 

Why do us humans have to be so obsessed with rank and pecking order, wouldn't it be nice to continue the purpose of motorhoming by being more laid back and relaxed by having no scoring system and no prizes for number of posts ?

chrisandee

PS What would really be useful, would be to have the 'dates' shown UK style 10 May 2005 and not the irritating US style May 10 2005.
Not that we're anti USA, just like to keep our identity


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi chrisandee. I agree wholeheartedly that people stand too much by Rankings. We were all born equal. Some have better opportunities than others in Education and upbringing. That doesn't make them better or more experienced. This is a Forum for Motorhomes and should remain so. Not a Forum for Class distinctions (Just my twopennorth).


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello


I am happy just with the no of posts. It is nice to know how many we have posted


Motorhomer


----------



## 88728 (May 9, 2005)

I never took any notice of the spanners; it seemed irrelevant. A (small) number of people seemed to be posting just to get figures up. In a similar way I wouldn't like to see people competing in some sort of popularity contest. There has been focus on the technical posts in particular but however helpful someone appears to be, they are not always right and no one should be placed on a pedistal IMO.

I don't mean to be grumpy :wink: but maybe we should either keep the spanners (and try not to post just to get them) or stick to something else factual as already suggested?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Can't say as I'm bothered either way didn't really like the spanners would have preferred a teeny tiny little motorhome, then work my way up to a mega giant motorhome!!!!! But then I have to confess to being a little childish  
Lets have a vote thingy only it'll not be as boring as the election and let the people decide, once everyones back on.
Like the sleek silver by the way.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As I've always said (in a previous life :roll: ),

Get rid of those spanners (and dials), they serve no real purpose and only encourage 'posts for the sake of it'

Keep it nice and simple, i'd like to see :

Name.
Avatar.
Location.
Type of motorhome.


pj


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

The way this thread is going sounds to me like the old site has been written off already,which suprises me really 8O , after all the HD is still at the doctors innit? :? 

If all the data is retrieved, and MHF goes forth wearing it's glorious coat of orange once again :!: maybe then we should decide on spanners, wheels, dials etc. etc. not now :?:


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

M&D I also hope the old site is back again in *ALL* its glory. It certainly is a compendium of Motor Homing best bits to date, a real encylopeadia.

John 8)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I agree Dave.

But on the subject of spanners, I dislike them or anything like that, not bothered about the post count either.

And before anyone jumps on that statement :lol: I know I highlighted the 1,000 posts on the old site, but that was because the post count was there and it happened to be our top 5 posters.

MHS…Rob


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

:evil: Do you know how much drivel I had to manufacture to get my full kit of spanners...ehh?..ehh? Oh well, back to the drivel machine.  

Texas


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D

The idea is I think that the posts would be uploaded onto this site (ie the new version, but with all the old info)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The reason I suggested Post Numbers should be included (but only them) was because they are an indicator (by no means proof) that someone is new to MHF, and therefore worthy of a welcome, plus it helps to craft a more targeted answer to any question they have. Time since registering is no good, as they may not have visited the site in between, but total time logged-in in days, or whatever, would be fine, irrespective of the number of posts.

As to cracking on with this site, the important thing is for as many as possible to keep on using MHF to maintain and continue to build the community. It could be some time before the data recovery experts have finished their work (or it could be very quick if what is there is so bashed about it is not really useable). Dave needs to get base functionality working and for it to LOOK permanent soon (so the skin issue is important). 

But I agree great debates over minor tweaks are not really an issue at the moment.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I can live with whatever is decided but think the wheels are hideous and have a preference for keeping it simple.

Name
Avitar
Date joined

If you want to know more have a look at the profile. Why show number of posts? Date joined should be sufficient to generate a welcoming message, putting number of posts will still have the same effect as spanners or whatever because there will always be those whose ego demands a large number. At the other end of the scale, it might also discourage those who rarely post and who do not wish to be branded a permanent newbie.


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Peejay, keep it simple, there's really no need for spanners, dials or any other ranking system, we're all simply contributors to the site.


----------



## 88864 (May 10, 2005)

I also agree with peedee, and what braesman said there is no need for them but if you want some sort of ranking system it should be in thier profile so if you need to know you can check the profile.


chris :roll: :roll:


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*New thingies to replace spanners.*

How about champagne corks, or some little daisies, or ....ooh err, I'm off for a lie down.

Texas


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

I agree with Kontiki. after the crash the last thing we need is another load of posts just for spanners. 
I am happy with the welcoming thing and always like to welcome newbies in my own way and language [welsh and I wish it was my first language]
electrics i am hopeless on and modern tech stuff.. well
so i do what I can to make new ones feel welcome.
don't care if I don't have any spanners or wheels
just nice to have somewhere to sound off with people who know what I am on about.

having just read this in entirety [missed the fact of 4 pages] I do like the idea of 2 dials speedo for 10's and rev counter for 100's for number of posts.

just chatting is ok [guilty as anyone else ] but shouldn't that be kept to off topic so that it is deleted after 30 days and that way we don't overload the new hd's and have the same problem in 4-5 years time [or less probably as we have a lot more members now than when it originally started.


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> Dont think there is a need for ranking etc. Our local online rag when that started had one and gradually people turned the option off as it was distracting. The old site had a lot of "one liners " which really should have been deleted as taking up space etc.
> The thing about mhf is everybody contributes to its content and there should be no competitions for posting numbers or spanners etc


Hi all

My first post on the new site previously i had all the spanners now none,
but does it really matter.... no.. i have to agree with everything Dodger has said they mean nothing especially when you get them for one liners that mean nothing to anybody... personally i dont see the need for rankings or number of posts.... factual content is far more important whether it is posted by someone with 1000 posts or someone with 10.. it doesnt mean because you have posted a thousand times you are right..

just my feelings.... take care all..

Keith n Deb


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

The speed I type I should collect a spanner in the near future. Please include a spell check somewere.

steve & ann ---teensvan


----------



## 88752 (May 9, 2005)

This for me please.......... 8) 


Name. 
Avatar. 
Location. 
Type of motorhome


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

I always thought the spanners caused a lot of unnessary postings, I also think Dave Burleigh made a good point that the posting munbers were were indicative of of newcomers or old hands. so now my vote would be for a simple number.

Can we not take a poll on it ?

KenS


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

So we have all decided to do what then? :?


----------



## kazbill (May 10, 2005)

Well done nukeadmin for rescuing the site and getting it up and running again. Good idea about dropping the spanners. We already have sections to go to for technical advice, humour etc. so just leaving the amount of posts would be fine. Any of those souls who are still competitive for 'spanners' can see how many posts everyone has anyway.
George I'm not sure it would be a good idea to censor those who are thought to be frivolous. Who is the judge and jury on that one? Nuke? He has enought to do keeping the site up and running.

Karen


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Karen

I was refering the kind of thing that had previously been mentioned by Kontiki ie "one more post to go" type posts, that would not be censorship.

I never took any notice of the spanners, but I do find Chuggs idea interesting, it would make the whole thing more meaningful.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Pusser for me would be symbolised by the Theatre Masks Comedy and Tragedy.

the masks mini history

Some of Pusser's posts are either very high calibre comedy or Highlighting injustices and Tragedies.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi
> 
> Pusser for me would be symbolised by the Theatre Masks Comedy and Tragedy.
> 
> ...


That was a very nice thing to say George... I don't think I deserve it as a lot of my posts come under the heading frivalous. But you have made my day and thank you for that.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I have previously stated my preference of just number of posts as opposed to "spanners or whatever"
But as a relative newcomer to the site, and looking through previous postings, I get the impression that this site serves several purposes. 

It is a mine of information for motorhomers, with advice abounding from experienced MH users. (we hope that Dave will be able to restore most of the old info)
Technical Advice, Site advice, Travel Advice, the list is endless.

But it also serves as a meeting place for "our community" where we can read what people in our community are saying, about whatever, and join in with the "conversation" whether it be with ONE LINERS, or a more constructive contribution.

The talk of banning, deleting or censoring posts just because they don't strictly follow the thread, in my humble opinion will have a detrimental effect on the value of this site. and with the ceasing of the grading bit, no one will be posting to compete.

I understand that disk space is important, but I feel that it would be better to limit threads time wise, ie. let them run for so long then maybe they can be archived or something.

I don't know if this is feasable as I'm not technically minded, all I know is that I look forward to a "banter" and an exchange of "comments" with fellow motorhomers and I feel that I am not alone in this.....................
.......................Hello........................Hello............................I think I've been cut off!!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:? I don't think Rank should have any relation to posts in any shape or form. Four pages of posts to try and find an idea to use for showing a persons rank? I would say a lot of posts as mentioned in this thread are Frivolous and pointless. A post about a joke is trivial but can be a good lift-up to a bad day. Postin for the sake of attaining a rank is absolutley RANK. 8O As I also mentioned in previous posts. Why do people need to make a statement of their worthiness by being ranked above everybody else. I class everone equal. No one should be classed as being superior. I, along with probably 99% of other members of this Forum are quite happy just to be taking part in asking and giving information. Just my thoughts. 8O


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger

"The talk of banning, deleting or censoring posts just because they don't strictly follow the thread, in my humble opinion will have a detrimental effect on the value of this site. and with the ceasing of the grading bit, no one will be posting to compete. "

Whoa hold on there Bald Eagle

This is getting out of hand, Kontiki mentioned posts like "one more post to go" ie just posting obviously to get the numbers up thats the only kind of post that as been refered to here, not a whiff or a hint of the censorship that occurs on some boards.

Hi Pusser

One of the first things I thought of when the site went down was I Hope Pusser as a copy of the mis-adventures of Pusser AKA Two Loo's la Trek, all the technical stuff is pretty basic and replaceable, but the further adventures of Two Loo's s amongst the besy comedy I have ever read, the only comparison I can think of is reading the side splitting Adrain Mole books.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Here Here!......(one liner)


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

I've changed my mind!

This is getting silly and pointless. The only reason we are discussing ratings / rankings is because they are there!!! To sum up and repeat alot of the above posts:

If we had a ranking for number of posts it does not reflect anything except the number of posts and that that person posts alot or not.

Quantity is not an indication of quality.

If we had rankings for tech/welcome etc (My idea I know but Ive changed it) then that will give an air of authority, lead to arguments and diswaid people from contradicting / putting thier own point of view across.

My final opinion is that the whole thing should be scrapped and forgotten about. Its a shame that as someone above said - we have now 5 pages on the most irellevant subject imaginable.

If we had nothing what are the REAL disadvantages?? anyone think of one?

We all know who we are and newbies will get to know us soon enough.

If you read all the above posts just about everyone either doesnt care or doesnt want them.

Forget the whole idea.

A


----------



## 88808 (May 9, 2005)

Firstly sorry to hear about the site going down, I did log in shortly afterwards, the new colours are a vast improvement on the earlier site.

I think that the ranking should run;

0- 100 got a life

100 - 1000 get a life

1000+ need to get out more

:lol: :lol: 

As for moderating, I run forums and I decide what is permissable on my sites. Nuke and the mods on here have the right as well as the duty to monitor and control the site. 

I've left sites because they have been over moderated, I've never felt that this site is overly moderated.

Anyway this post is purely to get my post rate up :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I've left sites because they have been over moderated, I've never felt that this site is overly moderated.


We have a very very good set of mods on this forum, and i think also the membership as a whole are mature adults and therefore tend not to devolve (too often) into full scale arguments, In fact the majority of the moderation carried out tends to be for over zealous vendors/suppliers etc trying to advertise their goods for free


----------



## 88787 (May 9, 2005)

If you need a rank....join the Army, Navy or Air Force. 8O Been there... done that and am really content now just to be a newbie. 8) 
As for spanners...got enough in my toolkit to last a lifetime. 
Whatever the outcome of this thread, I will be glad to visit the site whenever I can, catch up on all the posts and then realise it is way past my bedtime before I get the chance to post a reply.  
The last thing we need is some sort of rank structure...next we will have someone suggest different chat rooms based on rank achieved.
If we MUST have something then stick to number of posts, Dave has enough on his plate as it is. 
Just my opinion...but I thought that is what forums were all about 

Off to catch up on all the other posts now.

( Rank: Warrant Officer (ex) )


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I still think that if we had one more section in the Profile where we could say what we are i.e. Part timer for me, this is useful info particularly where members are full time from a question or pm point of view. This wouldn't be rank - it would be reality.

As for spanners, they appear to represent nothing of any use.

p.s. Sorry George, nearly missed your post. I don't think I have it any more.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

For me this is what this site is about, everyone having a say in what should happen, no over zelous stamping down on people, no being put off by posting just because you do not agree with the majority feeling. 
WONDERFUL :lol: 
As to post numbers and what you are called it matters not to me, the reason I became a mod was because I knew that I did not have a lot to offer technically, mechanically and know nothing about the continent ( think its straight on at Dover :? ) but I do have a job where I can take 5 mins off during the day to see that the site is all as it should. So that is my contribution to the site.
Yes I did reach my 1000 posts and what was said to me when I did will stay in my heart because it was just fantastic and meant a lot. But the spanners and posts numbers didn't mean anything. 
Everyone of you have something to offer to the site and to the community, it matters not wether you post every day or once in a blue moon all contribituions IMO are equal.
So I am all for scrapping any ranking, post numbers, spanners or whatever. 
You are all brill


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi all once more. This thread is set to continue until we have another crash (only joking, hope it never happens). I've been in the Army too *jimmyjock* and agree with what you say. Yes *nukeadmin* we would all like to think we are mature adults (debateable based on some of the posts to gain ranking in the old site). I agree totally with *Pusser* we need a thread that represents what people actually are, and spanners mean absolutely nothing. Other sites I am a member of have Threads for Class 'A', 'B', 'C', Home Build, Bus Conversions etc. Full Timers, Part Timers. Once again I say, you do not need RANK to show you're worth. The quality of your posts should reflect your rank. Just my thoughts of the day. 8)


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

as the quality of the posts has been brought up then perhaps a vote system like in the photo's would give those that need to have it a rank.
it would preclude me as I post mainly trivia 
nobody wantts to hear about my ancient cf tech probs. 
but I don't care coz I love her


----------



## 88831 (May 9, 2005)

*from pilotemx25 (dave)*

0-10apprentise 11-50mechanic, 50-100forman,101-250secretary,251-500chairman, 1000+chief exec


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi all well this is definately a profound subject matter for all 

i think for now we will continue a is i can scrap the newbie title next to peoples names if so desired and just leave the only people who are titled to be mods and myself,

Post numbers will remain as is for now but no rank will be associated with them


I have added fields to your account on the site which retain what motorhome you own and whether you are a full timer etc.

If people populate these up i can replicate these to under location and avatars in forum posts


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sounds a good idea - Can't see anyone having a prob with that.

p.s. I cannot find where the bit is in profile to put Part Timer in nor where my motorhome name is.

p.s.s. I also think this new site knocks the spots of the old one. I love this clean and easy format and beg you not to turn it puke yellow.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser. If you go to *Your Account*, then *Change Info* you should be able to enter in your Motorhome and select your Full/Part time etc. 

Unless you mean the Newbie tag below your nickname. In which case it down to nukeadmin. :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks JSW....I thought everything was under profile. I am now a weak ender.


----------



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

Hello again and well done on the recovery.

Like the idea of dropping the hiearchy structure. Though this site is far from as bad as some I can think of for pointless number chasing posts.

Pusser, I hope your end gets stronger. ;-)

---
Steven


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

rozinante said:


> Hello again and well done on the recovery.
> 
> Like the idea of dropping the hiearchy structure. Though this site is far from as bad as some I can think of for pointless number chasing posts.
> 
> ...


I do to.... maybe the new tablets will work. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

i think for now we will continue a is i can scrap the newbie title next to peoples names if so desired and just leave the only people who are titled to be mods and myself, 
Hi NUKEADMIN it seems to me that you have come to the right formula for the site i am all for this new setup  like most of the comments made we are all just  that their is a site that we motorhomers can communcate with anyone with like interests :wink:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I used to be a Corporal, 100 years ago, in Betty Windsor's Flying Circus. 
Don't surpose that would help would it? :lol:


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

I came across a website
That had many points of view
Then someone asked the question 
What [email protected]!**>y rank are you
My mind whisked back a hundred years
To those years in the mob (Royal Marines)
My heart sank to my tootsies
I couldn't open me gob.
When i joined i was a private
Me boots were gleaming black
Ten years up the road
Ted Heath gave me the sack
So now were talking ranking
Whats the B'!$$8y point
We are all just human beings
With arteritus in the joint.
I think the point is being missed
We are all a bunch of friends
We need to know whos doing what
And we can see who's doing all the sends.

Cant get this to finish in rhyme - so i just think it would be nice to see under someones name whether they are an owner of a van and if they are a full timer - (knowledge base thing) or if they are a every weekend person or if they have just bought a van and will need some help from those of YOU who know .

Is that not what this site is about.

So now i'm back off to me tank
And no - you can't have me B'"*##y rank.


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

well said Trekker.
I was in for 10 years and went all the way up in rank
I know another meaning for that word too [rank].
I didn't realise we had ranks before. i just stuck my oar in and joined in the conversations
roi


----------



## 89121 (May 14, 2005)

I was very involved with a fledgling video-editing website, helping folks set up their computers to be able to undertake the "sometimes" difficult task of capturing and editing video footage.

This was a "Bravenet" site which did not have the now obligatory posts count , and also had a rather small capacity for the posts it could carry.

As I noticed valuable posts disappearing from the bottom of the page, in those early days, I decided to copy and paste, and create an archive of these valuable posts, so when the owner of the site relocated, as this site has done to PHP, I had an abundance of material to create an archive on that site,... which I duly did.

I was also very busy in those days helping folks with their problems, even at times resorting to personal e-mails, which at that time, obviously racked up my "posts-count"

Three years ago I lost my wife of 35 years to cancer..... I was then absent from that website until this year....... upon venturing back,... (I am still actually a moderator on the site)... a comment made was that I had returned in order to sustain my post-count, as I had now been overtaken by a number of members ! ! !

You may gather that I have a "disdain" for any method of rewarding members for posts made,... however trivial

A


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

AlandEirwen said:


> I was very involved with a fledgling video-editing website, helping folks set up their computers to be able to undertake the "sometimes" difficult task of capturing and editing video footage.
> 
> This was a "Bravenet" site which did not have the now obligatory posts count , and also had a rather small capacity for the posts it could carry.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the missus - that's awful - Speaking as one, if I rmember correctly which will be a novelty, I had the highest post count on the old site but that was only because of short quips and inane remarks rather than others whose post count was high but had mainly contributed meaty subjects and a wealth of information for whcih this site is famous.

The problem is I do not have a wealth of infomation to give and so the best I can do is hopefully bring a smile to someone now and again.

I got no satisfaction what so ever from my post count because I knew it was a false impression of my contribution to this site. Indeed, it was a bit of am embarrassment to me so much so that I cut down a lot as I felt a bit guilty about it.

So I have to agree with you. The post count rarely gives an impression of quality input into this site and also, some mods who also do a lot of work behind the scenes are putting in much more than I have ever done and their post counts are relatively low.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

You did get your own special section tho Pusser, and when you lapsed a little we all missed you, as said before, everybody contributes, the post numbers are not important


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Does everyone not think that Daves original question has been answered in Oh so many ways......maybe its time to lock it up......throw away the key and Dave to make the final decision.

Just my twopenneth


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> Does everyone not think that Daves original question has been answered in Oh so many ways......maybe its time to lock it up......throw away the key and Dave to make the final decision.
> 
> Just my twopenneth


Yep - u r right. What have we decided?


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> The problem is I do not have a wealth of infomation to give and so the best I can do is hopefully bring a smile to someone now and again.
> 
> I got no satisfaction what so ever from my post count because I knew it was a false impression of my contribution to this site. Indeed, it was a bit of am embarrassment to me so much so that I cut down a lot as I felt a bit guilty about it.
> 
> So I have to agree with you. The post count rarely gives an impression of quality input into this site and also, some mods who also do a lot of work behind the scenes are putting in much more than I have ever done and their post counts are relatively low.


Pusser

Besides being funny that article you wrote was highly informative, community is not just about technical or direct motorhome posts, but sounding off about issues, life in general or just having a laugh

You'll have to stop fishing for compliments now ! Honestly I praise him up in one post and he's become a Luvvy needs constant attention now.

I would love to feel that I had contributed to this place in some small way, rather than be viewed as an opinionated, arrogant, egotistical, know it all. I mean, can I help being Inteligent?

I think the decision was to not do anything for now, but I am not absolutelty certain.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Nuke said:

"I think for now we will continue as is. I can scrap the newbie title next to peoples names if so desired and just leave the only people who are titled to be mods and myself. Post numbers will remain as is for now but no rank will be associated with them"

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is I do not have a wealth of infomation to give and so the best I can do is hopefully bring a smile to someone now and again.
> ...


Thanks George - my ego is pumped up to bursting now so I am on a roll. I don't think you are any of the above but certainly I used to be when I was in my 20's/30's and it was not until my 40's when I realised that other people had valid views.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser

I am gutted now...........................

Earlier I wrote

I would love to feel that I had contributed to this place in some small way, rather than be veiwed as an opinionated, arrogant, egotistical, know it all. I mean, can I help being* Inteligent? *

Which was a reverse fishing Joke, but boy did that backfire.......

Because you then you replied

I don't think you are any of the above


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi Pusser
> 
> I am gutted now...........................
> 
> ...


I'm a canny man  Sorry mate, totally lost the plot on that one. I personally enjoy your posts and the political ones recently in particular. Your posts are absolutely dripping with intelligence and don't let anyone tell you other.


----------



## 88932 (May 10, 2005)

Oh perleeze . 
the site is all about pooling knowledge and info surely. 

You know, like the "Borg" idea assimulate and grow ?
like Tracker I did my time in the "Andrew " and had quite enough of
the puffed up rates and ranks strutting their stuff and spouting gobbledygook 

Come on you Mods let's get the rockers under control and assimulate. !!!!
Suits me sir !!!
Bramley 
Autocruise Starfire and (tow)bar


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys 

............why are you trying to fix something that is no broken, i have not been a member for to long , but long enough to see that this site actually works
The proof is in the amount on members that have actually registered (more before the crash) and it is growing daily again

Unless there is a specific reason that you are wanting to create a ranking system (that us minions dont know about)

This is a good place to visit and have a good chat and be as opinionated as you like

Paul................Oh, i wear the trousers in my house........she just chooses the colour


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *RedOne*. If you have read most of the posts you will see that the majority are in favour of having *NO RANKS*. You will always have people wanting to have some sort of BADGE or RANK in order to feel superior. As I have stated in my previous posts, we don't need them, but this thread will still be running when the next Pope is elected. 8O


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

how are you?

Thanx for your recent reply on the fulltiming, it was good reading, we are of house hunting in france on the 1st aswell as a bit/lot of holidaying, for 4 weeks
Will give us a chance to see what it is like to spend a bit of time in the MH

Agree, this thread will never die, similar to the GASSING people thread (oops) should not mention, it rekindles a fuse in some people

Paul


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I'm great *RedOne*. Been away for 4 days to Reighton Sands (Son's birthday) . Only too glad to tell of my experiences on full-timing. Hope when you go, you enjoy your trip and happy house hunting. Bon Voyage for the 1st.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

0-10 Tenter
11-50 Trailer tenter
51-100 Camper
101-250 Small motorhomer
251-500 Avarage motorhomer
501-1000 Large motorhomer
1001+ American RV'er

It's worh a laugh!!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

flyboy said:


> 0-10 Tenter
> 11-50 Trailer tenter
> 51-100 Camper
> 101-250 Small motorhomer
> ...


Sorry flyboy. It wouldn't sit very well with the regulars. Some have had (previously) over a 1000 posts and only have a tent. Other's have only posted once or twice and drive an American RV. (Just joking)


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

This (awards from Dave and others) sounds a good idea to me - moderators and Nuke get my thought - if I've to bribe or corrupt the smaller the pool the better else my 35p gets spread a little thin,

Cheers

David


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

OK all enoughs enough 

I have removed the titles and ranks leaving just me and the mods with any accreditations.

The post count remains, for the sole reason that it would be a bugger to strip it out as its integrated in


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Three cheers for *nukeadmin*   

Hip, Hip, HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY

Close down this thread QUICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

When i finally found out what the spanners meant last time, enjoyed getting all of them, now would just like name, avatar motorhome, maybe it won't be so much fun, but hey we found all the lost ones-spanners that is! :roll:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I've got some Snap-On spanners for sale if you want some?


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

NukeAdmin wrote
"I have removed the titles and ranks leaving just me and the mods with any accreditations."

Sorry,

Cant have Mods without Rockers - it would be like bucks without fizz!!!!


----------

